# Campsite prices - how low can you go?



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We have recently camped at the Municipal site in Tomar and paid 4.53 euro per night for 2 of us, the van and electricity. The site has good hot showers and hot water for washing up. The facilities are clean and well looked after. This is their Oct to May price, in the summer it is double this price!

For this price its hardly worth wild camping and it made us wonder if it is the cheapest camp site anywhere.

We think someone out there might know otherwise.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Yes, but where is Tomar? Is it Outer Mongolia? Please tell

ian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Google....Portugal

tony


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Yes, central Portugal, slightly north of Lisbon and inland from the busy seaside town of Nazare. It is a lovely little town with an amazing Convento and lots of other things to see - see our blog for photos at
www.candakubicki.blogspot.com

CandA


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have at the moment a meet at Mablethorpe Golden Sands which is a Haven site for 4 nights with electric I paid £15.39 but I have got a discount as being on there freedom trail register. £3.84 per night  


Price now is £18 for the 4 nights = £4.50 per night


This is Monday to Friday prices cost go up considerably at the weekends


Jacquie


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jacqui
The Mablethorpe site is clearly a bargain and cheaper to get to than central Portugal.
It often seems to us that the price on a site has no relationship to the cost per night. The Municipal at Tomar had plenty of hot water and good showers for the 4.53 euro per night.
CandA


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Anyone know of any sites as cheap as that in France?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

frenchfancy said:


> Anyone know of any sites as cheap as that in France?


Er yep pretty much all of it. France is just one big free MH car park!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I paid £5 per night to stay at a site at the foot of Snowdon last year.

Granted I stayed on the carpark in my old converted camper and my sister and her b/f camped in the tent field.

They had water, showers and a super view.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=7424

Hafod Y Llan

Doesn't officially allow motorhomes though as the field is just for tents and no vehicles allowed at all on the field.

The carpark was fine for me and if they had a problem I would have just set up a tent that was in the van anyway.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

CandA said:


> We have recently camped at the Municipal site in Tomar and paid 4.53 euro per night for 2 of us, the van and electricity. The site has good hot showers and hot water for washing up. The facilities are clean and well looked after. This is their Oct to May price, in the summer it is double this price!
> 
> For this price its hardly worth wild camping and it made us wonder if it is the cheapest camp site anywhere.
> 
> We think someone out there might know otherwise.


You must remember that municipal sites are not run commercially, they are simply a service offered by the municipality and subsidised by the rate payer.

In the last few years many municipal sites have be leased out to a franchise or sold.

We have visited several Hortus sites and most of these were ex-municipal sites.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Quite a few C&CC sites.


----------

